# Kalamazoo shooter dragged out of courtroom!



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

http://www.cnn.com/2016/05/20/us/kalamazoo-michigan-shooting-hearing/

Kalamazoo shooting suspect Jason Dalton will stand trial on charges he killed six people and injured two during a February shooting spree in the Michigan city.

Kalamazoo County District Court Judge Christopher Haenicke on Friday bound Dalton, 45, over after a preliminary hearing that included an outburst by the suspect.

"We don't care about him so long as he is locked up for the rest of his life," said Vickie and Gene Kopf, parents of 14-year-old survivor Abigail Kopf, who was seriously wounded. "We continue to offer our deepest sympathies to his unfortunate family."

Dalton had to be restrained and dragged out of the courtroom during the hearing.

Tiana Carruthers was on the witness stand describing the moments before Dalton allegedly shot her as she escorted her daughter and four other children to a park in her apartment complex.

Police say Dalton committed the shootings between picking up fares as an Uber driver in the southwestern Michigan city on February 20.

Carruthers told the court that she and the others were walking through the parking lot when a silver SUV nearly struck them. The man inside the vehicle asked her if she was "Macy" or "Maisie."

When she started to describe the moment the man approached her, Dalton interrupted her.

"No, they gave bags, these old people, they have these old black bags, that are called -- they're black, they're black bags that people drive around and people look at them," Dalton said. "It gets real bad, it's time people look and that's when they tell the people it's time to get to temple."

It's unclear what Dalton was referring to. Carruthers began to cry and the judge asked Dalton to speak quietly to his attorney for the rest of the proceedings.

Moments later, Dalton attempted to stand. Court officers quickly restrained him and then dragged him out of the courtroom. On the stand, Carruthers screamed and was surrounded by her legal team and supporters. They escorted her out of courtroom.

Throughout the rest of the hearing, Dalton remained in a holding cell with two police escorts, following the hearing by video conference.

Dalton is charged with six counts of murder, two counts of assault with intent to commit murder and eight firearms violations following February's nearly five-hour long shooting spree.

He allegedly drove from one location to the next, shooting people seemingly at random at three different places. Dalton also apparently picked up multiple passengers over the day as an Uber driver.

He told investigators the Uber app made him "like a puppet" and that it would "take over your whole body."

In April, a judge ruled Dalton fit to stand trial. No trial date has been set.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

What's this about black bags?


----------



## Leftright? (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm lost with the black bags thing too

Then he says he was somehow mesmerized by the app? Like a puppet lol

Nuttier than a fruitcake


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

No comment, I can't understand crazy with a sane mind.

His own Lawyer appeared to be laughing at his antics


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

What a goddamnd asshle. Killing innocent people like that.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

*VOLUME WARNING* headphone users

Does that crying sound embellished to you?


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

He's angling for an insanity defense.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Total mess


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The sooner we send him on up to God the better. It's a shame that he'll likely win with his insanity shenanigans a trip to the psychiatric ward instead of where he belongs.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Headline: "Uber mass murderer declared insane."

Does anyone know if this dude had a prior record?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The sooner we send him on up to God the better. It's a shame that he'll likely win with his insanity shenanigans a trip to the psychiatric ward instead of where he belongs.


They deemed him fit to stand trial according to the cnn article I just read.


----------



## Leftright? (Mar 11, 2016)

Prior record doesn't matter its Uber driver they love to mention


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The older I get,the less I believe in the death penalty.

Life In Prison.
Even 10 years us a long time.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> The older I get,the less I believe in the death penalty.
> 
> Life In Prison.
> Even 10 years us a long time.


I'm with you.

The dude serving ten for the home invasion of my house is in the prison ranked number one, as in worst, in the country for prison rapes. A part of me is satisfied by this.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> Does anyone know if this dude had a prior record?


No, Jason had no prior record, the Uber background check was correct and clean.
I don't believe he had any run ins with mental health services or law enforcement.
Jason just snapped, the theory is this was an outburst after a failing relationship and several angry phone calls that evening with his wife.
He took his anger out on unrelated victims. I'm *NOT* suggesting that shooting his wife would have been any better.



Leftright? said:


> Prior record doesn't matter its Uber driver they love to mention


The media hasn't covered this angle, but the police had the shooters information earlier in the evening from a prior Uber PAX who screenshot the app after Jason was speeding, missed a stop sign, and side swiped another vehicle. So I believe that Uber played a role in catching him sooner before he shot more people.
The screenshot had his first name, photo, vehicle type and license plate number. Those are good leads in the right hands.

This was NOT a failure of the Uber background check, nor the general Uber app, nor does it represent other drivers.
*Which is why I INTENTIONALLY left "Uber" out of the thread title.
He's the Kalamazoo shooter!
Not the Uber mass shooter!*
You could just as easily associate him with his race, or iPhone, or the Chevrolet he was driving.

The police were notified of his suspicious behavior by Uber PAX hours earlier and this could have been prevented or limited the casualties if taken seriously by the police.


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

This courtroom clip seems less edited.

*http://www.cnn.com/2016/05/20/us/kalamazoo-michigan-shooting-hearing/*


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Ca$h4 said:


> This courtroom clip seems less edited.
> 
> *http://www.cnn.com/2016/05/20/us/kalamazoo-michigan-shooting-hearing/*


Thanks the early clip from 2:30pm was dramatized for Facebook. I updated my post with real journalism released at 8:44pm


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> No, Jason had no prior record, the Uber background check was correct and clean.
> I don't believe he had any run ins with mental health services or law enforcement.
> Jason just snapped, the theory is this was an outburst after a failing relationship and several angry phone calls that evening with his wife.
> He took his anger out on unrelated victims. I'm *NOT* suggesting that shooting his wife would have been any better.
> ...


Thank you, and kudos for your integrity.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Leftright? said:


> I'm lost with the black bags thing too
> 
> Then he says he was somehow mesmerized by the app? Like a puppet lol
> 
> Nuttier than a fruitcake


The only way he is getting out of prison will be in a BLACK BAG.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

They carry black bags. Everyone knows this.
We told Jason to stick with the program.
He went off the grid.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

UberEats uses black bags...


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Beur said:


> What's this about black bags?


Looks like he's going for the nutjob defense.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> The older I get,the less I believe in the death penalty.
> 
> Life In Prison.
> Even 10 years us a long time.





Old Rocker said:


> I'm with you.
> 
> The dude serving ten for the home invasion of my house is in the prison ranked number one, as in worst, in the country for prison rapes. A part of me is satisfied by this.


Yep. Death is too easy.

Though I'd lose no sleep over it if they just took this guy out back and shuffled him off this mortal coil.


----------

